# 200 likes but only 1 sale



## ApparelFarm (Nov 25, 2010)

Last week I got an online store up and running for spirit wear for my local community. I set up a Facebook page and did the paid advertising for my local area only. In the last 7 days I have gotten 200 likes on the Facebook page (all from local people) and a lot of visits to my store but only 1 purchase. I feel my pricing is good.

What can I do to generate sales? Let me know what has worked for you.

Thanks!


----------



## engraver99 (Jul 27, 2009)

go out and get em. an online store isn't magic. people want to see touch/feel. build up a client base. the sell is the hard part. it's alot easier to click like than it is to dig down deep. good luck.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

What IS your pricing? Upload a photo of the shirt or at least the designs, then you'll get opinions here about your prices.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Likes are worth nothing if they are not from folks who might buy your products....I tend to like lots of pages.....Not because I really like them but because I hope folks will see my like and come and take a look at my page....


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

How's that workin' for ya?


----------



## DivaB (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm not a fan of facebook, but that's neither here or there. I visited your facebook, and you've done a lot of work, and it looks really, really nice. I visited your site, and can tell you've done a lot of work there too, but certain things that I clicked on, I get "secure connection failed". For example on your home page, I click on promotional products, then I click on anything on the next page and get that warning. Yes, I could go through the trouble of disabling firewalls and whatever else I need to, just to see if if I can get in, but not many buyers are going to go through the hassle. 

The other thing I found, and perhaps, it's all the reading and researching I've been doing today, so I'm already running on information overload, but the other thing I found was that there was a bit much going on. I don't want that to come off mean, it's not at all what I intend, and as I said, I could have been just me. 

I've sat up websites, so I do know that you have done a lot of work, and I congratulate you on that, I really do. I think for the type of business that you're looking at doing, maybe you need to send off letters/flyers to school sport teams in your area, the school board itself (if your prices are competitive to what they're already using) and send letters to other types of things in your area....little league, bowling, soccer teams, churches, youth groups and the like. Break down to just a couple of example pictures in your mailer, letting them know there are more options on the site. Don't over whelm prospects in your mailer. K.I.S.S approach.

Take care; good luck; and like I said, I can clearly see the time you put into it, and that was a lot of work.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

DivaB said:


> I'm not a fan of facebook, but that's neither here or there. I visited your facebook, and you've done a lot of work, and it looks really, really nice. I visited your site, and can tell you've done a lot of work there too, but certain things that I clicked on, I get "secure connection failed". For example on your home page, I click on promotional products, then I click on anything on the next page and get that warning. Yes, I could go through the trouble of disabling firewalls and whatever else I need to, just to see if if I can get in, but not many buyers are going to go through the hassle.
> 
> The other thing I found, and perhaps, it's all the reading and researching I've been doing today, so I'm already running on information overload, but the other thing I found was that there was a bit much going on. I don't want that to come off mean, it's not at all what I intend, and as I said, I could have been just me.
> 
> ...


Who are you talking to????


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

royster13 said:


> Who are you talking to????


Probably to the original poster who asked a question


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Probably to the original poster who asked a question


The OP did not post a Facebook or WWW link so it had me curious.....Did not think he meant me but was checking anyway....


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Facebook ads work well for me because I engage the fans who "like" my pages. Don't just post links. Post questions or stories or ideas. Ask for input.

Someone clicking your link doesn't engage other people. Fans commenting on your post gets displayed on their friends' newsfeeds.

Post a few times a week but not more. I mute pages I follow if they post too much.

Facebook is 60% of my social network traffic but only 20% of social network sales. Twitter, instagram, reddit and others are equally important.

A famous cable news host retweeted us on Friday. His followers bought so much on Saturday that it amounted to 4% of last year's entire income for that site. In one day!

Engage, engage, engage. Never spam.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I found this interesting....

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=748822798463228


----------



## DivaB (Feb 21, 2014)

royster13 said:


> Who are you talking to????



To the OP, and by the way I'm not a "he". 

As for link, there was no need. It was the easiest search I did today  , the username, plus location, and Google sent me right there. Had I had to do much more than that, (since most of our businesses are not our user names) I probably would not have taken the time to check things out. The OP seemed to have genuine questions, and I wanted to attempt to give an honest opinion.


----------



## Jmelwak (Oct 23, 2013)

Facebook is goofy. In 2 days of right hand ad I sold 150 shirts. The next two weeks nothing. Kind of odd... Stopped using fb to promote, adwords is much more effective for us....


----------



## DivaB (Feb 21, 2014)

I'll have to keep adwords in mind as I did not think statistically they worked as well as they once did. For example we all use Firefox here, when we do Google searches, the ads on the right, and first couple on the top tend to drive us nuts, so we used a blocker from Firefox apps on all of our computers and can't even click on those areas. If there is something from the ad area that we really want to look at, and it is not in our regular Google search, we have to manually put in the web address.


----------



## hbapparel (Jan 16, 2012)

Skip Adwords. It is a scam and rip off.


----------



## cajunhillbilly (Aug 23, 2012)

ApparelFarm said:


> Last week I got an online store up and running for spirit wear for my local community. I set up a Facebook page and did the paid advertising for my local area only. In the last 7 days I have gotten 200 likes on the Facebook page (all from local people) and a lot of visits to my store but only 1 purchase. I feel my pricing is good.
> 
> What can I do to generate sales? Let me know what has worked for you.
> 
> Thanks!


Get out and see the PTA of your local schools. They are the ones you need to sell to, they in return will sell to the students.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If you are focused on local you need to press-the-flesh and actually go to the customers. In this space if you are juiced in you will not get sales.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

royster13 said:


> Likes are worth nothing


Yup. I cant pay my rent with "likes"


----------



## samdkelley (Sep 20, 2012)

Having over 35 years of sales experience, I have noticed a trend with the under 30 gen to seek areas of least resistance, like facebook or instagram. We have used both to create sales but as most of you have noticed it takes a lot for very little return of the time spent. We have found that causes and local team items can move at a greater pace but still lack the in your face approach for return on time spent.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

samdkelley said:


> Having over 35 years of sales experience, I have noticed a trend with the under 30 gen to seek areas of least resistance, like facebook or instagram.


They don't like to use the phone either. That drives me nuts.


----------



## DivaB (Feb 21, 2014)

headfirst said:


> They don't like to use the phone either. That drives me nuts.


OMG....isn't that the truth!! When I was selling puppies, these young ones wanted to just text my phone with questions, even though I would make it clear that I could answer some questions through text, but they would still have to come to my house and have an interview before I ever let a puppy go. I can't tell you how many people I would turn away (even after an in person interview).....it's also why I'm getting out of that business. At least with T-shirts I don't have to worry about them getting a good home. Although, I suppose if I were fanatic, I could worry about it 

It's difficult to cover the bases because the younger generation does communicate very differently, and it does change how businesses used to advertise. IMHO facebook is just a cluttered up mess, and I look active on it, but I'm really only using it to log into other sites. With that said, the younger generation may like that cluttered mess of Facebook..........I also see the super young really using it even more so, and clearly they don't hold their parents credit card.


----------



## tristanphillips (Dec 28, 2013)

I learned quite a bit about FB marketing from this site:


----------

